# RJ Parlor Stove???



## mamiller2002 (Nov 20, 2006)

My husband recently found an old cast iron wood stove. The previous owner was remodeling and looking for someone to take it off their hands.  We're worried about it functioning safely in the house, it has many loose bolts and is pretty poorly sealed (loose doors).  As we've decided it's beautiful enough for just display, we are quite curious about the company origins.
The only marking are, on one side is RJ.  On the back it says, "Parlor Stove" and "Made in Taiwan".

I've searched high and low online to find some information on this potentially "out of biz" company and can't find a thing.  If anyone has any info, we'd surely appreciate it.

If it's possible to find part (bolts, gaskets, etc.), that would be great too!

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## JPDC (Dec 14, 2006)

Check www.vogelzang.com and check search parlor stoves.


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 14, 2006)

mamiller2002 said:
			
		

> My husband recently found an old cast iron wood stove. The previous owner was remodeling and looking for someone to take it off their hands.  We're worried about it functioning safely in the house, it has many loose bolts and is pretty poorly sealed (loose doors).  As we've decided it's beautiful enough for just display, we are quite curious about the company origins.
> The only marking are, on one side is RJ.  On the back it says, "Parlor Stove" and "Made in Taiwan".
> 
> I've searched high and low online to find some information on this potentially "out of biz" company and can't find a thing.  If anyone has any info, we'd surely appreciate it.
> ...



Post some good photos of it, that will be helpful to anyone that may know info for you.


----------



## Gorgeous (Mar 10, 2007)

We have the same stove did you ever find anything out about it??


----------



## rob bennett (Apr 14, 2008)

I bet you have a vogelzang parlor stove.  My neighbor just gave me one that he had in his garage.  Here is a link http://www.duvallheatcool.com/Vogelzang/vogelzang_p205e_parlor_stove.htm

It is a pretty stove, but that is about it as far as I can tell. It looks really bad as far as efficiency.  I might stick mine in the basement, for cooking on during a power outage or on my front patio in the summers.  It would make a nice little patio fireplace of sorts.


----------



## rob bennett (Apr 14, 2008)

Actually nevermind, I'll never actually let this enter my house.  Outside summer fires or a year round cast iron planterbox.  Wife likes the planter box idea.  Free is free. 
Rob


----------



## stovehugger (Apr 14, 2008)

Im not sure if my fathers is the same model as the Vogelzang but my Father has that type of woodstove in his livingroom.  He bought it from a True Value Hardware in 1976 and has been using it ever since.  He's not very big on maintenance and Im not sure if he has ever done much of anything to it.  He does however heat the house with it and has since it was new.  I have a lot of good and bad memories of that stove (mostly lugging wood to it constantly) but it kept me warm for many years.  Im pretty sure he would go through 5-6 cord a year keeping a medium ranch cozy.  I tried to get him to upgrade this year to a Englander but he told me he was happy with it because he could burn green wood in it.  I guess the reason he can burn green wood in it is because it usually burns Hot Hot all the time and he doesnt mind the 85-90 degree temps in the house.


----------

